# Hope I haven't doubled up



## D.Cobb (Sep 6, 2004)

I hope this is not a double up, but I can't find this information anywhere.

How do I change the blurb next to my avatar, either for something just as witty, or even back to the belt thing?

Thanks guys, love your work....

suck, grovel, crawl 

--Dave


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2004)

USERCP

Under "Settings and Options" click on "Edit Profile"

Look for the section that says "Custom User Title:"


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 7, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> USERCP
> 
> Under "Settings and Options" click on "Edit Profile"
> 
> Look for the section that says "Custom User Title:"



I couldn't find "Custom User Title:":idunno:
I'm sorry...... :waah: 

--Dave


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 7, 2004)

User Cp, edit profile, the top box says "registration required information", the next box down says "optional information".  In that box you can choose a custom user title, or to display your MT belt rank.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

hmmm....Might be a supporting member feature....I'll have to check my notes.


----------

